# Rat Nail Trimming?



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sure some of you have or have had rats in the past, so I thought I'd ask a quick question. My friend has a lovely rat- very cute and friendly, but also very wriggly. He must be around 7-8 months now and his nails have never been trimmed. Though they don't look THAT bad, they're clearly too long. He was brought over to me the other day since I figured, well, I can trim a hedgie's nails so obviously a rat will be much easier. But it certainly isn't! He just pulls his little feet away and squiggles. They have such delicate feet that I'm worried about hurting him. I've promised to try again, but I'm out of ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Burrito! Wrap him in a towel all the way up to his armpits, and have someone trim, or someone hold the rattie burrito and you trim. They can still tuck their elbows back in, so you just have to hold onto the foot as securely as you can.

You can do kind of the same thing with back legs, just end the towel-wrapping above the feet so you can get to them.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mmmmm. Rattie Burrito.


----------

